# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  Remember when

## Joann Raytar

*Here's a little quiz to see how much you remember about some less-than-important things from a few decades back. It's just for fun. Even the wrong answers may bring back a memory or two. Have Fun (but no peeking!).*[FONT='Arial', 'sans-serif']*1. What builds strong bodies 12 ways?
A. Flintstones vitamins
B. The buttmaster
C. Spaghetti
D. Wonder Bread
E. Orange Juice
F. Milk
G. Cod Liver Oil

2. Before he was Muhammed Ali, he was... 
A. Sugar Ray Robinson
B. Roy Orbison
C. Gene Autry
D. Rudolph Valentino
E. Fabian
F. Mickey Mantle
G. Cassius Clay

3. Pogo, the comic strip character said, 'We have met the enemy and..
A. It's you 
B. He is us
C. It's the Grinch
D. He wasn't home
E. He's really mean
F. We quit
G. He surrendered

4. Good night, David.
A. Good night, Chet
B. Sleep well
C. Good Night, Irene 
D. Good Night, Gracie 
E. See you later, alligator
F. Until tomorrow
G. Good night, Steve

5 You'll wonder where the yellow went,
A. When you use Tide
B. When you lose your crayons
C. When you clean your tub 
D. If you paint the room blue
E. If you buy a soft water tank
F. When you use Lady Clairol
G. When you brush your teeth with Pepsodent

6. Before he was the Skipper's Little Buddy, Bob Denver was Dobie's friend, 
A. Stuart Whitman
B. Randolph Scott
C. Steve Reeves
D. Maynard G. Krebbs
E. Corky B. Dork
F. Dave the Whale
G. Zippy Zoo

7. Liar, liar...
A. You're a liar
B. Your nose is growing
C. Pants on fire
D. Join the choir
E. Jump up higher
F. On the wire
G. I'm telling Mom
8. Meanwhile, back in Metropolis, Superman fights a never ending battle for truth, justice and...
A. Wheaties 
B. Lois Lane
C. TV ratin gs
D. World peace
E. Red tights
F. The American way
G. News headlines

9 . Hey, kids, what time is it?
A. It's time for Yogi Bear
B. It's time to do your homework 
C. It's Howdy Doody Time
D. It's Time for Romper Room
E. It's bedtime
F. The Mighty Mouse Hour
G. Scoopy Doo Time

10. Lions and tigers and bears...
A. Yikes
B. Oh no
C. Gee whiz 
D. I'm scared
E Oh My
F. Help Help
H. Let's run

11. Bob Dylan advised us never to trust anyone
A. Over 40
B. Wearing a uniform
C. Carrying a briefcase
D. Over 30
E. You don't know 
F. Who says, 'Trust me'
G. Who eats tofu

12. NFL quarterback who appeared in a television commercial wearing women's stockings.
A. Troy Aikman
B. Kenny Stabler
C. Joe Namath
D. Roger Stauback 
E. Joe Mon t ana
F. Steve Young
G. John Elway

13. Brylcream...
A. Smear it on
B. You'll smell great
C. Tame that cowlick
D. Greaseball hea ven
E. It's a dream
F. We're your team 
G. A little dab'll do ya

14. I found my thrill...
A. In Blueberry muffins
B. With my man, Bill
C. Down at the mill
D. Over the windowsill
E. With thyme and dill
F. Too late to enjoy
G. On Blueberry Hill 

15. Before Robin Williams, Peter Pan was played by
A. Clark Gable
B. Mary Martin
C. Doris Day
D. Errol Flynn
E. Sally Fields
F. Jim Carey
G. Jay Leno

16. Name the Beatles
A. John, Steve, George , Ringo 
B John, Paul, George , Roscoe
C. John, Paul, Stacey, Ringo
D. Jay, Paul, George , Ringo
E. Lewis, Peter, George , Ringo
F. Jason, Betty, Skipper, Hazel
G. John, Paul, George , Ringo

17. I wonder, wonder, wonder, who 
A. Who ate the leftovers?
B. Who did the laundry?
C. Was it you? 
D. Who wrote the book of love? 
E. Who I am?
F. Passed the test?
G. Knocked on the door?

18. I'm strong to the finish
A. Cause I eats my broccoli
B. Cause I eats me spinach
C. Cause I lift weights
D. Cause I'm the hero 
E. And don't you forget it
f. Cause Olive Oyl loves me
g. To outlast Bruto

19. When it's least expected, you're elected, you're the star today...
a. Smile, you're on Candid Camera
b. Smile, you're on Star Search
c. Smile, you won the lottery
d. Smile, we're watching you
e. Smile, the world sees you
f. Smile, you're a hit
g. Smile, you're on TV

20. What do M & M's do? 
a. Make your tummy happy
b. Melt in your mouth, not in your pocket
c. Make you fat
d. Melt your heart
e. Ma ke you popular
f. Melt in your mouth, not in your hand
g. Come in colors*[/FONT]

----------


## obxeyeguy

Interesting!  Got all but #15, not sure.  Guess I am getting ol..... 


........ or already there.;)

----------


## rinselberg

Re-mark-able.. and now, unfortunately, a word from our sponsor.



[pong][/pong]"You may have been up the river, but you've never seen this!"

----------


## GOS_Queen

Fun Quiz! :p

----------


## chip anderson

Got 'em all but then I'm really old.

----------


## obxeyeguy

> Got 'em all but then I'm really old.


Chip, PM me #15 please.

----------


## hcjilson

Got 'em all Pard, and welcome back!

----------


## Steve Machol

Glad to see you back Jo! :)

----------


## Judy Canty

Got 'em all too...I guess there are some brain cells left after the '70's.

----------


## MarcE

I thought the answer to #15 is Dorthy Hammill.  None of those answers given fit.  Errol Flyn played Robin Hood.

----------


## mlm

So I guess I shouldn't admit how few answers I know....:hammer:

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> I thought the answer to #15 is Dorthy Hammill.  None of those answers given fit.  Errol Flyn played Robin Hood.



One of those answers was the correct one.
All three of my working brain cells gathered together and remembered that. She was the original Peter Pan that started the tradition of Peter being played by women.
Who knew Disney was so transgender-friendly??

----------


## Judy Canty

Hint: Her son was an actor in Hawaii Five-0.

----------


## Diane

> Hint: Her son was an actor in Hawaii Five-0.


It's a hint.

Diane

----------


## chip anderson

Judy:  
Her son was an actor on Dallas.  Not Hawaii  50.
And she was a lot older than Dorothy Hamill.

----------


## Judy Canty

Chip,
Her son is James MacArthur...Danno...as in "Book 'em Danno, murder one."

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> Chip,
> Her son is James MacArthur...Danno...as in "Book 'em Danno, murder one."


Nope, Larry Hagman.

----------


## chip anderson

I once saw Larry Hagman and the actress in question together on TV and they at least claimed to be mother and son. I believed them.

Chip

----------


## Diane

I got them all right except maybe 17.

http://www.tv.com/larry-hagman/perso...biography.html

Diane

----------


## obxeyeguy

> I got them all right except maybe 17.


Hint.  Think music!

----------


## Diane

> Hint. Think music!


Thanks,

Diane

----------


## Judy Canty

I'm so sorry.  James MacArthur's Mom is Helen Hayes.

----------


## hcjilson

I knew THAT one too!  :):)

----------


## Uncle Fester

What did the G in Maynard G Krebbs stand for (his middle name)?:)

----------


## DragonLensmanWV

> What did the G in Maynard G Krebbs stand for (his middle name)?:)


There was just one b as in Krebs.
And the "G" stood for his middle name of Walter.

http://www.bobdenver.com/Maynard_s_C..._g__krebs.html

----------


## Uncle Fester

> And the "G" stood for his middle name of Walter.


:):cheers::)

----------


## jediron1

I think I got them all, boy I m old! Brought back a recent memory of an Alan Jackson song "Remember When"  Boy I miss those days but then I see my grandkids and say it was worth it.

 Thanks Jo

----------

